

Project MKULTRA - S4M
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MK_ULTRA

======
api
Of possibly more contemporary relevance:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COINTELPRO](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COINTELPRO)

I suspect that the heavy duty "Clockwork Orange" stuff was abandoned as low-
tech, expensive, cumbersome, politically dangerous, and difficult to deploy,
and psychedelics abandoned as too unpredictable. Instead most research likely
shifted into more subtile forms of psychological manipulation, both on an
individual level using cult indoctrination techniques and on a mass scale
using disinformation and media manipulation. When they say MKULTRA was a
failure and was abandoned, they're probably telling a half-truth.

The speculations about the Peoples' Temple at the end of this article aren't
particularly crazy at all. There's no proof so they're only speculations, but
there's enough circumstantially there to give them a certain amount of
credibility as worthy of investigation (if we had a press with a pulse). I've
suspected for many years that the rash of weird cults that descended on the
scene in the early 70s might have been, in at least a few cases, laboratories
for the continuation of group mind control experiments. The Peoples' Temple
may have been an experiment to see just how far you can take a willing group
of "volunteers," and in the end it went so far... possibly threatening to
escape control... that the entire group needed to be disposed of.

I also see the recent Facebook study on crowd manipulation as being evidence
that these techniques are likely trickling into the private sector, as
technologies usually do. The Facebook study showed only a very tiny effect,
but Facebook is a medium permitting only limited interaction with the subject.
You could probably gain significantly better results if you controlled or
could influence much wider swaths of the media, as intelligence agencies can.

Unfortunately the conspiracy theory tag keeps anyone serious from looking into
it, and the field is full of obvious nonsense about space aliens working with
the CIA to mind control alien abductees on behalf of the global new world
order chemtrail conspiracy or whatever the latest du jour is. Could all that
stuff be disinformation designed to render the entire subject beyond serious
inquiry? Naaah.

